# Freehand-Dokument als .pdf exportieren?



## Margit_ (12. Oktober 2006)

Liebe Kollegen,

Ich bin leider so %$§$% und habe eine 80-seitige wissenschaftliche Arbeit im Freehand erstellt, weil ich das XPress einfach hasse, ich weiss....! :-( 
Nun hab ich natürlich die ärgsten Probleme bei der Ausgabe.

Naja, kurz und gut, ich will nun diese Broschüre als pdf exportieren.

Das funktioniert auch, nur ist die Broschüre im Druck doppelseitig,
d.h. ich würde das gerne auch ins pdf-Dokument mit übernehmen,  
sodass im Acrobat NICHT eine unter der anderen Seite angezeigt ist, 
sondern immer jeweils ZWEI DinA4-Seiten nebeneinander,   bis ganz nach unten hin.

Weiss jemand, wie das im (aus dem) Freehand geht?  

Bitte um Eure Antworten und Ratschläge,
mit bestem Dank

Margit


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (12. Oktober 2006)

Hi,
also normalerweise müßte das das Satzprogramm deiner Druckerei hinbekommen das es im Druck wieder stimmt.
Wenn nun deine Befürchtung ist das es im Druck nicht richtig rauskommt.

Gruß


----------



## Margit_ (12. Oktober 2006)

Lieber DirtyWorld,

Danke für deine Antwort.

*jedochetwasüberfordertbin,... in die Druckerei hab ich nämlich noch nie was gegeben  

Es geht eigentlich hauptsächlich darum, dass ich die Broschüre einigen Leuten via Mail als pdf-File zukommen lassen muss.
Dafür hätte ich gerne, dass sich das Dokument im Acrobat eben gleich so öffnet (und eben AUCH BEIM EMPFÄNGER so öffnet), dass immer jeweils die zusammengehörigen Seiten nebeneinander stehen.

Weisst du, was ich mein?

Bitte nochmal um eine Antwort & Tips,

Danke!

Margit


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (12. Oktober 2006)

Hi,
also so weit ich weiß geht es nicht sich zwei Seiten nebeneinander anzeigen zulassen im Acrobat.
Was du machen kannst ist jeweisl eine Doppelseite auf eine Freehandseite zu setzen.

Gruß


----------



## akrite (13. Oktober 2006)

DirtyWorld hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> also so weit ich weiß geht es nicht sich zwei Seiten nebeneinander anzeigen zulassen im Acrobat.


....doch geht schon, nur nicht automatisch , wenn Du nicht den Acrobat selbst hast : der Empfänger muß im Acrobat Reader über Anzeige > Seitenlayout > Doppelseite klicken, dann hat er 2 gegenüberliegende Seiten, beginnend mit der 2. Seite


> Was du machen kannst ist jeweisl eine Doppelseite auf eine Freehandseite zu setzen.


... quasi aus 2 DIN A4 eine DIN A3 machen ? Dann möchte ich gerne Mäuschen bei der Druckerei sein , wenn die es nachher wieder ins A4-Format bringen sollen... ;-)

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (13. Oktober 2006)

@akrite: Das mit der Doppelseite hab ich auch schonmal gesucht und nicht gefunden.
Aber Margit wollte das doch nicht drucken lassen. So habe ich sie jetzt zu mindest nach dem zweiten Post verstanden gehabt.

Gruß


----------



## Margit_ (17. Oktober 2006)

@akrite: Danke für deine detaillierte Antwort!

@DirtyWorld: Ja, du hast recht, ich brauche es sozusagen nur als "virtuelles" Dokument, also, dass sich die Leute das im Acrobat-Reader anschauen können.
Deswegen finde ich deine Idee mit der Doppelseite sehr gut!

Was stellst du dir da genau vor?
Eine A3-Seite Querformat?
Oder gibts da irgendeine Einstellung im Freehand für Doppelseiten?

Bitte noch mal um Antwort!

Danke euch beiden sehr,  
liebe Grüße,

Margit


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (17. Oktober 2006)

Nein, leider gibt es diese nicht. Mit Freehand kann man ja auch nur rudimentär Layoutaufgaben bewältigen. Deshalb hab ich auch einen regelrechten Schreck bekommen als ich gelesen habe das du eine 80-seitige Puplikation in Freehand erstellt hast. Normalerweise kann man grad bis ca. 10 Seiten noch anständig managen, dannach hört es auf.
Ja, du must dann leider in den sauren Apfel beißen und alle Seiten in A3 konvertieren oder in einem neuen Dokument 40 A3 Seiten anlegen und dann immer den Text rüber kopieren.
Entscheide selber was für dich weniger Arbeit bedeutet.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Night Vision Worker (2. Januar 2007)

… in die Druckerei gibst du aber die Einzelseiten!! Vielleicht baust du denen auch noch ein Handmuster, damit die Seitenfolge nachher stimmt!


----------

